
Show HN: FontReach – Surface font usage data on the web - JBIRD1111
http://www.fontreach.com/
======
digital_ins
this really is something! One thing that I would love to see is font pairings
that occur together frequently.

------
ZeroGravitas
The use of non-tabular numbers on the results list kind of threw me off,
possibly just an odd default of the font used, seemed easier to read with the
following CSS:

font-feature-settings: 'tnum';

------
JBIRD1111
Creator here - happy to answer any questions anyone has re: FontReach!

